
ART+COM sues Google - jamesbritt
http://www.artcom.de/aktuell/news/detail/art-com-klagt-gegen-google/
======
curiousquestion
ART+COM should look at the comparison photos in this article. Google Earth
blows ART+COM out of the water. And that's besides the fact that they're both
trying to represent real things, so of course they'll look similar if both do
a relatively good job of representing real things.

~~~
codezero
I think the issue here isn't the content of the images, but the fact that the
positions align, zooming in on the sphere.

FTA: " Instead, the patent covers the basic technology that, for example,
allows Google Earth users to fly over the earth to a particular destination"

So if Google's system uses the same techniques/algorithms to move around the
sphere (and these images are pretty convincing) it would indicate some copying
of IP. Where to position a view of the Earth in 3D is pretty open ended,
that's why the similarities may be less than coincidental.

